# Software > BSD & MacOS X >  FreeNas seems nice but...

## harrylaos

Καλησπερα,
Εχω καποια προβληματα με το συγκεκριμενο λειτουργικο συστημα ανοικτου κωδικα.
Κατεβασα και το embedded και επειτα απο ποστ του budha οπου μου ειπε οτι ειναι μονο για CF το μετεφερα στην CF οπου ειχα το Μικροτικ, την οποια αναγκαστηκα να φορμαρω λογω διαφορετικου filesystem που δεν αναγνωριζαν τα windows.
Εκανα boot απο την CF αλλα κατι δεν κανω καλα γιατι μου βγαζει την χελωνα/κερσορα χωρις να γινεται κατι, απλα αναβοσβηνει...
Προσπαθησα να βρω κανα φορουμ μεσω source-forge αλλα τα θεματα που βρηκα για το συγκεκριμενο συστημα δεν μου ελεγαν πολλα, η δεν καταλαβα ποιο αφορα την περιπτωση μου.
Ξερει κανεις τι πρεπει να κανω?

----------


## antonisk7

στείλε πμ στον dalex

----------


## harrylaos

Μισο λεπτακι νομιζω πως το βρηκα.

----------


## harrylaos

Οκ κατεβασα το physdiskwrite(http://m0n0.ch/wall/physdiskwrite.php), Ολα καλα και ολα ωραια, γραφτηκε η εικονα στο cf, εκανα κανονικα boot αλλα ενω θα επρεπε βαση του manual να μου βγαλει κατι σαν και αυτο 


```
"Console setup"
"*********************"
1) Assign Interface
2) Set LAN IP address
3) Reset WebGUI password
4) Reset to factory defaults
5) Ping host
6) Shell
7) Reboot system
8) PowerOff system
9) Install to a hard drive/memory drive/USB Pen, etc.
```

Με πεταξε στην consola αβοηθητο αφου πρωτα μου εδειξε ενα 8-16bit logo στην οθονη του Λειτουργικου.
Κατι δεν εκανα καλα?
Δασκαλε?

----------


## bedrock

Ti image έχεις κατεβάσει ακριβώς? Preinstalled?

Κατέβασε ένα iso image του freenas, κάψτο σε ένα δισκάκι και βάλε στο μηχανημά σου μόνο την cf και κάντο installed απτό cd.

----------


## harrylaos

Εχω κατεβασει και τα 2 iso, το live cd και το embedded απο το freenas.org.... 
Απλα ηθελα να δοκιμασω πως γινεται απο την cf... Θα ξαναδοκιμασω οταν μπορεσω...  ::

----------

